# جهاز تحميض الاشعه كوداك



## فهد الفهاد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اخواني انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن جهاز تحميض الاشعه كوداك M6aارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## اشرف الحارس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## اشرف الحارس (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## فريدسكيكدة (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يمكنني مساعدتك بM6b فهل يهمك.


----------



## مقشش (25 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي المهندس فهد ابدأ بشرح الموضوع او نبذه عنه وانشاء الله سيكون خير


----------



## المهندس مبروك (28 ديسمبر 2008)

انا فهد الفهاد 
اخوي فريد ماهي مشكله m6b


----------



## فهد الفهاد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مافي اي مشكله اخوي فريد لو سمحت اريد اي شي عن هذا الجهاز وهذا الموديل شبيه للجهاز الي عندي


----------



## فهد الفهاد (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذ ه بعض المعلومات عن الجهاز واريد منكم ياخواني المساعده 


جهاز تحميض الاشعه الآلي :
تحميض الافلام في هذه الايام يتم آليا حيث انه يدخل الفيلم في جهاز التحميض من جهه ويستقبل جافاً من من جهه أخرى , وله عدد من المزايا عن جهاز التحميض اليدوي منها :
1- تقليص الزمن من لحظة التصوير الى لحظة استخراجها
2- تقليص العمالة ومتطلبات العمل بجهاز التحميض اليدوي 
3- تحسين جودة الصورة
4- الحد من الاخطاء والاختلافات التي تتم بواسطة الانسان 
5- انه ذوى جدوى اقتصادية 


اهم وحداته :

وحدة نقل الافلام film transport section
وحدة الاظهار developer section 
وحدة التثبيت fixer section
وحدة الغسيل washing section
وحدة التجفيف dryer section

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وحدة نقل الافلام :
عمله
نقل الفيلم من مرحله الى اخرى
ظبط زمن التحميض 
التحكم في زمن تجديد المحلول
تحريك المحلول
عمل الظغط وعصر الفيلم
حماية الافلام من الالتصاق

وحدة الاظهار :
لنتأكد من ان محلول الاظهار في حركه مستمره ولكنه مركب من مدخل ومخرج ومرشح ومضخه كهربائيه
ظبط درجة الحراره يشمل

سخان 
ميزان الحراره
محلول الحراره 
تجديد المحاليل
التصريف


وحدة التثبيت 
عمله 
تثبيت الفيلم
تحريك محلول المثبت
المحافظه على تجديد المحلول يحتوي على
تحكم في درجة الحرارة 
دورة المثبت
التقوية ولتجديد للمحلول
التصريف



وحدة الغسيل :
له طريقتان الغسيل بالرش بين البكرات يوجد انابيب للمياه تقوم برش الماء على سطح الفيلم عند مروره

الطريقة الاخرى احواض الغطس وهو معبأ بالماء من 4 الى 7 لتر


وحدة التجفيف :
درجة حرارته من 50 الى 65 درجه مئويه

له طريقتان 
الاولى هي الهواء الساخن على شكل اسطوانه يدفع الهواء على سطح الفيلم اثناء مروره 

الثانيه هي الأشعة تحت الحمراء ومكون من انظمه للحراره الكهربائيه تصف لتنبعث حراره على سطح الفيلم


----------



## رئيسيه (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ارجو المساعده اخواني واخواتي*

* مساحة إعلانية​


​السلام عليكم جميعا
عندي تسليم اساينمنت يوم الثلاثاء بتاريخ 8/12 وارجوا منكم المساعده
اريد اسماء الكتب او المواقع اللي اقدر استفيد منها عشان اطلع هالمواضيع
وراح اكون شاكره وممتنه لكم ...
Explain the role of reinforcement in concrete column
Explain spacer in reinforced concrete
Describe Framework for concrete beam
Describe and explain what is scaffolding*


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر للجميع ولكن ألا توجد معلومات غير هذه المعلومات البسيطة عن الجهاز ومدعمة بالصور


----------



## أم نغم (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا ,ويعطيك العافية 
عندي سؤال ماهي نوع المحاليل المستخدمة في جهاز التحميض ووظيفة كلا منها ؟


----------

